# Spring Thaw



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

After tempertures at 0 with highs only in the teen's and two seperate 4" snows last week







, the temp is now 55 F.







so I'm getting the fever to get out there and camp. Went out today and reinstalled the battery, plugged in the camper so it would charge and checked out to be sure that the furnace would work (it did). Also started a list of things to replace and fix before camping season starts. Need new batteries for the smoke and CO detectors and for the remote. Need to refill one tank of propane and work on the water inlet valve I broke trying to winterize. Everything else looked great. We have for the past several years been able to make a camping trip the first weekend of March, but unless the weather really changes and things dries up, I don't know if I will be able to get the camper out of and then back into the backyard.

Good luck everyone as we start getting read for the new camping season.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> Good luck everyone as we start getting read for the new camping season.


It can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## TBone (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm ready to get started camping as well. I also broke my water fill valve while trying to winterize, must be a Keokuk thing.
Good Luck on your first outing in March.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Think warm weather, Think warm weather


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good luck everyone as we start getting read for the new camping season.


It can't come soon enough!!!








[/quote]

Amen Brotha!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Supposed to be in the low 40's here today.

I am ready for that, and all things spring.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> ...and work on the water inlet valve I broke trying to winterize.










Glad I'm not the only one. I have to fix that and the galley sink that froze and broke because I waited too long.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

this is a terrible tease to us New Englanders!! Stop it! Just Stop it!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> ...and work on the water inlet valve I broke trying to winterize.










Glad I'm not the only one. I have to fix that and the galley sink that froze and broke because I waited too long.
[/quote]
Good news (at least for me) I just went out to take my water inlet apart and thought I would look at it again, and it ain't broken so one thing off of my list. Did a walk through the camper and no leaks or drips either, so all I'll really have to do is to get a tank of gas, check all of the fittings for tightness, grease the wheel bearings and sanitize the water system and I'll be ready. Wish this weekend was going to be as great as today is but the temp is suppose to drop into the mid to low 40's this weekend with rain. I'll see what I can get done anyway.

Think spring!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> I don't know if I will be able to get the camper out of and then back into the backyard.


That shouldn't be a problem. I thought everyone in Iowa has a John Deere that can snatch the Outback out of the muddy backyard, or snowdrift, or what-have-you.







I mean, everyone in Iowa has a few sections of cornfields, don't they?

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good luck everyone as we start getting read for the new camping season.


It can't come soon enough!!!








[/quote]

You got that right Jim

Don


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I am thinking I might be speaking to soon, but what the heck, here goes!










The snow is melting and Spring is Springing (?) in Montana. We are planning our first camping trip of the year for sometime in March. This will be the earliest we have ever camped, but hey--we have an Outback now, so we are ready! Well, not really--we need to get the OB ready and packed since the farthest we have gone in it is the driveway!







So, that's my goal for the next 2 weekends--get everything ready so all we have to do it throw in some clothes and toys for the kids and we are off!!!! Yippee!

Brenda


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> I am thinking I might be speaking to soon, but what the heck, here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Arrgghh!!! Come on April!!!!!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> I don't know if I will be able to get the camper out of and then back into the backyard.


That shouldn't be a problem. I thought everyone in Iowa has a John Deere that can snatch the Outback out of the muddy backyard, or snowdrift, or what-have-you.







I mean, everyone in Iowa has a few sections of cornfields, don't they?

Bill
[/quote]
All I've got is an old Snapper! Only corn I have is in the freezer.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Finally got out to work on the OB this week. Wanted to go camping last weekend but the DW and I had too much other things to do. Got the grease buddies greased, lug nut torqued, tire dressing put on, drain pipes checked and tighted, batteries put into everything, inside all cleaned, and yesterday I washed the 5er. Only thing left is to sanitize the tanks and then I'm done. It has been in the 70's for the past couple of days. Unfortantly, this weekend is only suppose to be in the low 40's during the day and into the 20's at night. Oh well. We'll all make it out camping soon. Good luck to all of you getting everything ready for that first big trip.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> this is a terrible tease to us New Englanders!! Stop it! Just Stop it!!


Hang in there, woke up this am with a thunderstorm and rain coming down , lost a fair amount of snow overnight!!







Hopefully it will make its way down there and get rid of your snow too


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We're outta here on Friday morning for the maiden voyage. Haven't seen our OB since November...hope it's still there!









Getting ready to stock up the pantries that we emptied in Nov. I'm sure I'll drop a pretty penny on all the necessities we'll need.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

outtatown said:


> We're outta here on Friday morning for the maiden voyage. Haven't seen our OB since November...hope it's still there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't forget the paper and pen to write down all the stuff you need to get for the 2nd trip.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

During the day yesterday, the temperature got up to 67 degrees here in norther Illinois. Last night, it snowed. You have to love the weather


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> We're outta here on Friday morning for the maiden voyage. Haven't seen our OB since November...hope it's still there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't forget the paper and pen to write down all the stuff you need to get for the 2nd trip.








[/quote]

Aint that the truth!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Thought I would up date this. Last fall I had broke the city water inlet valve while winterizing. I checked it in the spring and it looked fine but the first time I turned on the water pump, I had a great super soaker. I tried working on it a couple of time and even ended buying a new brass backflow preventer, but still hadn't got it fixed. Thanks to some great pictures and advice on repairing the valve on this board, I went out tonight and took the valve box apart and repaired the valve and it accually worked!







No more super soaker. We plan on going up to camp for a week to help with clean up and fix up time at the bible camp. Will have a week to ourselves in the OB, Just DW, me and the cat.


----------

